# makita Lithium-Ion battery problems



## RodsRenos (Mar 16, 2008)

has any one here have a dead battery that you cant charge?
is there away of fixxing it?
when i try to charge it it says "Defective battery"
has any one have repaired ?

thanks for any info


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

If it won't charge, take it back if it's within the return period. If it's still under warranty, get it fixed or replaced. If you can't return in or warranty it, throw it away and buy a new battery.


----------



## Coptool (Oct 8, 2008)

I work at a repair center for Makita and many other brands and unfortunately these can't really be repaired. If it's under warranty the factory just sends new ones. 

We do recycle the bad batteries which is really easy: rbrc.org


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I've had four crap out on me while under warranty.

Just send it in and they'll send you a new one.

That reminds me, my 18V hammerdrill caught on fire the other day and I need to send it back. I thought the hole saw was burning in the hole a little bit until I heard crackling coming from inside the drill and saw smoke and fire shooting out. I blew in there to try to blow out the fire and it made it worse. Amazingly, the drill still works.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

You will find that all battery operated tools have problems with batteries. The distributor I frequent has piles of each brand that are bad. Batteries are the weak link in power tools, especially when you use them in a difficult construction environment. Like stated above warranties and return policies are you friend in this circumstance.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Greg Di said:


> That reminds me, my 18V hammerdrill caught on fire the other day and I need to send it back. I thought the hole saw was burning in the hole a little bit until I heard crackling coming from inside the drill and saw smoke and fire shooting out. I blew in there to try to blow out the fire and it made it worse. Amazingly, the drill still works.


That was just the break in period, it should be all good now, you were just burning off the factory sealent they put on the motors. :laughing:


----------

